# AVCHD



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an application, Corel VideoStudio X9 Pro, which can produce AVCHD videos. What it produces goes way beyond the capacity of a dual-layer DVD disc. To fit it, I have to cut the bitrate back to 6,500. It defaults to 8,000. Also, I have to drop the resolution to 1440 wide from 1920 wide.

All this is what many people call "High-Definition." So, here is my question: Is there a preferred media type for HD?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

A single-layer Blu-ray Disc can hold 25 GB, and 50 GB for dual-layer.

Wikipedia: High-definition video


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://imgur.com/IJWpP9A

HD standards 

I use handbrake to re encode large video files

https://handbrake.fr/


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah, Blu-Ray. I have a HD camcorder and a Blu-Ray player. I do not have a BD burner in my primary computer. I looked at some a while back and they are not as pricey as I had imagined they would be. Single-layer media is not bad at all. I will give Handbrake a try.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

LG Electronics' External Blu-ray/DVD Writer 3D Blu-ray Disc Playback & M-DISC Support (BE16NU50) [$139.99] works great. It's quiet, fast (USB 3.0), supports 3D Blu-ray playback and BXDL (128GB Quad Layer).


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*I concur with the Handbrake recommendation! I have used this extensively to reduce file size on rendered video, in my case with Sony Vegas Pro V13. :grin:

*


----------



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wizmo said:


> *I concur with the Handbrake recommendation...*


I had a problem with Handbrake distorting audio.

A person has to look at the fine print closely on these drives. Most I have looked at are only readers. The writers I looked at require software in order to function. Some come with it, and others do not.

LG seems to hold the top two slots when it comes to quality. Then Pioneer and Asus. I have an Asus CD/DVD burner and it has worked flawlessly!

At first, I looked at internal drives only. I think I'll look at externals too. That way, I don't have to change any internal hardware. Just plug it in. :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Any current burning software should be able to handle Blu media.

As for the Handbrake audio issue, check your template or configuration. I always (regardless of output type) use audio passthrough (ie: audio is untouched). But it can re-encode the audio as well to numerous formats.


----------

